# Sonic maximizer in guitar rig?



## Mono8078

I run a peavey 5150 through a mesa 4x12 cab with a maxon OD pedal, and a boss ns-2. I also have a sonic maximizer in the effects loop. I've heard good and bad things about sonic maximizers and I wanted to get more opinions on them. If possible, id also like an explanation of why or why not to use them.


----------



## sentagoda

I use it. Many say it sound to "digital" when using it. I say it beefs it up makes the just right


----------



## Inazone

A Sonic Maximizer should tighten up your overall guitar sound a bit, provided you've already properly EQ'd it. For example, a lot of 5150/6505 guys run a BBE in the loop to prevent the low end from getting muddy. But it can easily make an amp sound too bright, at least in my experience. 

I run a Sonic Maximizer 362NR (Noise Reduction) in my rack rig, which has ART DST-4 and Peavey Rockmaster preamps, among other things. I actually use it to minimize pick scratch noise.


----------



## scottro202

You're the only one who you should be asking this quesiton to 

Try it and you tell us!


----------



## TomAwesome

There are a lot of threads on this here. Do a search. The short version of my usual response is that it depends on your rig, but it can sound pretty good as long as you don't overdo it with the knobs.


----------



## Mono8078

scottro202 said:


> You're the only one who you should be asking this quesiton to
> 
> Try it and you tell us!




Well, I've played live for 2 years with one, and I've been mostly pleased. However, I've never played without one, so I'm kinda curious. Our other guitarist runs one as well, and I'm afraid it would sound unbalanced if I took it out because our guitar tones are very similar.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## String7th

I personaly never liked the sound of the sonix maximiser. It should be considered nothing more than an effect. If you like it on your rig, use it. It should not be considered a tone-fix in any situation.

The best way to hear it the way an audience will hear it is through a mic, so if you have the abilities, record practice or in a home studio to see what the audience will hear.


----------



## Master

I Have it and it makes my marshall tone amp into a metal monster
it gives me a lot of punch
sorry for the english im spanish xDD
regards


----------



## cradleofflames

Not a good idea. A sonic maximizer attempts to phase cancel odd order harmonics which cause ear fatigue. The problem is if you turn the process knob up to high the problem will be worse instead of better. Not to mention every frequency range and level of distortion acts differently. Therefore in the best interest of your audience a sonic maximizer should only be used for what it's designed for: a pa rig.


----------



## emperor_black

cradleofflames said:


> Not a good idea. A sonic maximizer attempts to phase cancel odd order harmonics which cause ear fatigue. The problem is if you turn the process knob up to high the problem will be worse instead of better. Not to mention every frequency range and level of distortion acts differently. Therefore in the best interest of your audience a sonic maximizer should only be used for what it's designed for: a pa rig.



It doesn't cancel the phase order. Low freq's always arrive later than higher frequencies and hence it sounds bassy all of a sudden and then highs and vice versa. The BBE adjusts the phase such that both freq's arrive at the same time and hence sounds pleasing and "just right".

I used it in a band where I had to dime my Carvin TS100 through a single 4x12 while the other guitarist was playing with 2 4x12's and a similar TS100. Obviously he was a LOT louder than me. Once I introduced the BBE in my pedal chain, I was able to hear myself at lower volumes and it cut through the mix just fine. 

It can sound digital. My settings were 11 o' clock for the Lo Contour and between 12 - 1 o'clock for the Process. If you increase the process too much, it will start sounding very digital. Keep it low and you should be fine. 

And oh, the BBE's full potential can be experienced at really LOUD volumes. At low volumes, it just sounds like an mild treble booster. Hope that helps.


----------



## cradleofflames

It wasn't designed to phase cancel odd order harmonics I miss-spoke. It does so as a consequence rather than by design.

It is easy to mistakenly use settings higher than necessary. An extreme process setting results in a signal's odd order harmonics to become more apparent manifesting itself as additional high end sizzle for the player prior to a microphone. A too high low contour results in too much bass. A combination of both results in a mid-scoop. Guitarists seem to be prone to these problems since those characteristics are often considered favorable. However the extra high end sizzle for them prior to a microphone results in the additional odd order harmonics becoming apparent post microphone resulting in listener ear fatigue.

It is designed to phase adjust one or more paths of a crossover. Generally you leave your subs alone and you adjust the mains (and horns if you use them) independently.

I don't know what version you're running but proper settings to align phase are usually less than 1.

Sorry for the loads of edits this is much more difficult on my phone.


----------



## emperor_black

cradleofflames said:


> A combination of both results in a mid-scoop.


Although I dont quite agree with you over this statement, it could explain why the BBE sounds best with a 5150/6505 as that amp has tons of mids.


----------



## whisper

i used one for years, sounded great, but eventually replaced it with a graphic EQ.


----------



## Inazone

whisper said:


> i used one for years, sounded great, but eventually replaced it with a graphic EQ.



Even better might be to run a BBE *after* an EQ. I think of a Sonic Maximizer as giving that last 10% of tonal control, after the preamp and a good EQ. Just something to fine-tune the sound, not shape it drastically.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Good on cleans, a bit too scoopy in dist.


----------



## emperor_black

Inazone said:


> Even better might be to run a BBE *after* an EQ. I think of a Sonic Maximizer as giving that last 10% of tonal control, after the preamp and a good EQ. Just something to fine-tune the sound, not shape it drastically.



Yes, it should be the last  effect in a chain.


----------

